

CMS.txt: 6kb approach to CMS - jrnkntl
http://cms.thewikies.com/

======
Javache
If you have a high-traffic site where the difference between reading a 6kb
compressed php-script or a 8kb formatted php-script makes a huge difference,
this cms isn't right for you anyway.

------
lsb
Words can't begin to describe what a bad idea it is to have comments
semantically significant, as <http://cms.thewikies.com/pages/how.html> shows
they are.

See JWZ's take on such things: <http://www.jwz.org/doc/cddb.html>

~~~
randomwalker
Huh? It looks like comments are used for template processing, just like Apache
SSI does. The jwz link talks about a completely different situation.

------
henning
It looks like his code has no error handling of any kind and will be
incredibly non-robust against any kind of malicious/invalid input.

PHP is basically fine, but it is not the language of choice when you want to
get a lot done with very few lines of code.

------
amouat
This prompted me to ask what lightweight CMS's everyone recommends:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=700031>

~~~
HoneyAndSilicon
Thanks for starting that one: really opened my eyes to a new set of CMS
possibilities.

